# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Temporary Preparator / Art Handler  Middletown CT

## Aaron

Hello PACCIN,

The Davison Art Center (DAC) at Wesleyan University seeks a temporary assistant preparator/art handler to assist with the DACs collection move to new purpose-built facilities in 2022. 

The Davison Art Center holds Wesleyan Universitys collection of over 25,000 artworks, consisting chiefly of prints and photographs. The breadth of the collection is equaled by its quality: exceptionally fine impressions by Rembrandt van Rijn and Francisco de Goya, rare early engravings, and contemporary artwork by artists including Glenn Ligon and Jasper Johns are only a few highlights. 

Primary responsibilities include: 
 Preparing artworks on paper
 Handling and packing of 2D and 3D art objects
  Assisting the DAC Art Preparator with staging the collection to move
  Other duties as assigned

Minimum Qualifications: Experience handling artworks according to museum standards.
Preferred Qualifications: Experience preparing, matting, and handling works on paper.

This is a temporary, non-benefit eligible that is position is scheduled to work up to 30 hours per week. Position is expected to commence in March 2022 and extend through August 2022. Rate is $25$28 per hour based on experience. 
Please apply at: https://careers.wesleyan.edu/postings/8414

----------

